# Court Ordered Drug Test For Custody Case (Help Needed!)



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

I am currently involved in a child custody case. I have stopped smoking since this came into play. The question I have is in regards to hair testing possibilities. I really have 2 main questions:

1. Has anyone gone through this, and if so, what are the procedures of the court? How does the court ordered drug test play out?

2. What's the best way to pass hair follicle test.

I have searched the forums, Google, and more. I ask the help of the rollitupers.

Here is one link i found:

http://forum.grasscity.com/apprentice-tokers/155783-passed-hair-follicle-drug-test.html

My hearing is May 26th 2011.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## toastycookies (May 2, 2011)

how many months has it been since you smoked? and how heavy of a smoker were you before that?


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

Heavy smoker. Few times a day. Hasn't been long, only a few days since the last smoke. They gave me a months notice until the custody hearing. I realize the importance of this, so I quit immediately.


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

Also my hair is short as hell. Like 1/8th inch


----------



## toastycookies (May 2, 2011)

then they will most likely take a blood sample. the minimum length of hair accepted is 1.5" i believe. (which goes back about 3 months)


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

If that's the case, then I would be good to go. From what I hear there is only a trace for 72 hours in the blood. I am confident in passing the test in all aspects except hair. But what I really want to know is the court procedure. Do they do it in the court, send you to a lab with a time limit, something else?


----------



## skunkpunk13 (May 2, 2011)

if there testing hair bleach ur hair and re-dye it oh and if u decide to do that make sure you get all the hair on the back of ur head they test the back of the head around the neck line and i believe they can only go back 2 or three months but in ur case it might be different but ive passed a hair test by bleaching and dying my hair


----------



## Serapis (May 2, 2011)

show up with no hair on your head..... they'll get one from someplace else....


----------



## toastycookies (May 2, 2011)

JIGGAisJC said:


> If that's the case, then I would be good to go. From what I hear there is only a trace for 72 hours in the blood. I am confident in passing the test in all aspects except hair. But what I really want to know is the court procedure. Do they do it in the court, send you to a lab with a time limit, something else?



I am not sure how that works in civil court. I *ASSUME* they would give you a couple days to goto a lab and get the test done. I know in criminal court they can do it on the spot.


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

Toasty knows his stuff!


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your info ToastyCookies. I hope this thread keeps going because I believe this is valuable information.


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

I think I would just be bleaching scalp pretty much. They aren't gonna be able to get much hair from anywhere on me when I show up.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (May 2, 2011)

dont forget to get all the hair, even down below and in back

but if you show up with no hair they will know something is up


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

I figure so what if they do think somethings up. Prove it is my motto. As long as everything else is clean, and they can't get any hair, fuck em. That's their problem. I'd just say "so where do we go from here?" Wouldn't you agree? 

I could say "I do it for swimming" or "its for the ladies". This is for conversation sake because I just have pretty much invisible, short hairs on my body that couldn't be harvested for effective testing. (1" required). 

I won't miss those forgettable spots though. Thanks for the heads up! JoC


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 2, 2011)

I have never heard of any effective way to beat a hair test. I don't know about drug tests, but I know from being an EMT and hearing stories, if the test is for hair match/DNA in a rape case, they will pull pubes if they need to.


----------



## drains21m (May 2, 2011)

I have recently been thru this.... they sent me and my wife to a lab. From her they cut at the scalp in 4 different locations on her head collecting 200 strands of hair. On me (shaved head) they asked if I wanted my arms or legs shaved. I picked leg because I didnt want anyone to see my arms shaved (allways wear pants at work). They didnt actually shave it down to skin, just lightly rubbed a razor over both legs collecting a cotton ball sized mess. We were told that it can go back up to 6 months. We had no warning of this test coming but if I had a few months notice I would have shaved thuroghly and regrow clean hair. BUT I have not done any research on this matter. Good luck!


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

Wow! That's great information! How long did you have to report to the lab? That's a key piece of information.


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

This link has Quest Diagnostics FAQ

http://www.questdiagnostics.com/employersolutions/files/hair_testing_faq.pdf


----------



## JIGGAisJC (May 2, 2011)

Q What acceptance/rejection criteria does the laboratory use for proceeding with the analysis of a hair specimen?
A The following would be reasons for rejecting a hair specimen:
&#61623;
No Chain of Custody Form
&#61623;
No way to link specimen with the donor
&#61623;
Quantity of hair insufficient for analysis
&#61623;
Length of hair less than 1 cm
&#61623;
Hair contaminated with lice


----------



## fabfun (May 3, 2011)

u can shave your head wont work they will get armpit or pubic hair



jesus of Cannabis said:


> dont forget to get all the hair, even down below and in back
> 
> but if you show up with no hair they will know something is up


----------



## fabfun (May 3, 2011)

that will work collect lice and infect yourself to buy time to clean up
good ideal



JIGGAisJC said:


> Q What acceptance/rejection criteria does the laboratory use for proceeding with the analysis of a hair specimen?
> A The following would be reasons for rejecting a hair specimen:
> &#61623;
> No Chain of Custody Form
> ...


----------



## drains21m (May 3, 2011)

JIGGAisJC said:


> Wow! That's great information! How long did you have to report to the lab? That's a key piece of information.


 We were ordered to get tested by CPS from my recent bust on my grow OP. We had to report to the lab the following day because it was already 6 or 7pm, so they like to get you asap. If you are ordered by family court I am sure they will have a lab nearby and will tell you to report there immediately following the court procedures if not right on the spot. Good luck!


----------



## FlyLikeAnEagle (May 6, 2011)

Personally I don't see how they can make an accurate assessment from body hair since it doesnt grow at the same rate as hair on your head, as far as I know the hair on my legs is the same hair that was there 10 years ago.


----------



## FriendlyGuy (May 6, 2011)

Bro Just Pull off a Steve-O and wax ALL your hair, than if they ask whyd you do it, say your old friend who came by for 3 days from Nebraska bet you 500 dollars if you would wax all of your hair like Steve-0...its for your fuckin kids man, I'D do it FOR SURE. 

IF
that them goin balls out to get your hair were true.. but if they only go for head area than id just go with the bleach man. I hope i gave you confidents, as dum as it sounds bro... its ur kids, hell they might even think your the COOLEST dad ever haha than when they grow up you can tell em you did that so you can be in their lives, and they would DEFINATELY think your a really cool bad ass mother fuckin RollitUpper.


----------



## NoDrama (May 6, 2011)

What you do is go find where they are keeping your kids, break them out and move to Morocco, no extradition there.

What I find most appalling is the fact that CPS has any say over your children at all. Who do your children belong to? You, or the government?


----------

